# Boy, Now That's a Load I Would Like to Model!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Unforetunately, it's about 6 years newer than our September 1957 date of operations.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. Gotta be one of my favourite cars.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw one yesterday - split rear window and all! We cruised up to the bar at the other end of the island and there was a car show in their parking lot. Lotsa 'vettes and other vintage machinery.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw, at a car show and on tv, that a company now makes a 63 on a new Vette chassis. Looked pretty neat at the show.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice!!! That would be a beautiful sight; a car transporter filled with 1:25 scale '67 Corvette's...

I once build the Revell 1:12 scale kit back in my "plastic modeling" days... Here's a picture of it, entered for an internet group build: '67 Corvette 1:12 scale (btw, that kit was a dog!).


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't want to model the load though. 
I want the real thing. Period!! Would like a 1962 hardtop though. 
Either way, would be niceat load!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Meanwhile, back on the ranch...


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Darn can't see the garden railway, 'cause of all the overpriced cars !


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you mean... "Priceless Cars"

I am a Corvette owner myself and those are some true beauties! ;-)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

In '64 there was an interesting car-carload:  On a March day in 1964, 30 Bugattis were loaded onto railcars in a small Illinois town some 65 miles east of St. Louis. A motivated seller shipped his collection — to a buyer in France he had never met — for just $85,000, including freight. Even when converted to $600,000 in today’s dollars, that was a giveaway... (read more)

(@ moderator: I used the "Insert Hyperlink" option and in the Preview the link works just fine -blue clickable text- but in the final message the link does not work and the codes show... Tried to edit it, but it keeps the same...)
Link to New York Times article: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/automobiles/collectibles/23BUGATTI.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

On a March day in 1964, 30 Bugattis were loaded onto railcars in a small Illinois town some 65 miles east of St. Louis. A motivated seller shipped his collection — to a buyer in France he had never met — for just $85,000, including freight. Even when converted to $600,000 in today's dollars, that was a giveaway... (read more) New York Times Article - A Used-Car Deal for the Ages: 30 Bugattis Sold for a Song[/b]



















Paul:
When you are going to specify the displayed text for a URL don't use the "Title:" field in the "Insert Hyperlink" dialog. Instead type the text you want displayed for the link, and a couple of words beyond, or if the text comes at the end of a line and there is to be another paragraph following then tap the enter key twice (i.e. a blank line between and the line to start the next paragraph).

Then using the "Arrow" cursor keys navigate back to the text that is to be used for the link and select it, be careful to only select the text desired. now click the "Insert Hyperlink" button on the tool-bar and after the dialog displays paste the links address into the "URL:" field in the dialog. Unfortunately, since you're a standard MLS member, if you want the URL text displayed in blue and underlined, there is no easy way to do that. Unless you want to manually type in the needed HTML code to accomplish it. If you quote my reply, after the quoted content displays in the editor, if you click on the "HTML" button located just below the lower-left corner of the message content area. You can find the part of the message above that I made the text for the URL (i.e. look for the words strong, color, and the letter "u", and notice how they come both before and after the text). Wish could make it easier but I can't.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 13 Mar 2011 04:44 AM 
On a March day in 1964, 30 Bugattis were loaded onto railcars in a small Illinois town some 65 miles east of St. Louis. A motivated seller shipped his collection — to a buyer in France he had never met — for just $85,000, including freight. Even when converted to $600,000 in today's dollars, that was a giveaway... (read more) New York Times Article - A Used-Car Deal for the Ages: 30 Bugattis Sold for a Song[/b]





















I was watching the car auctions yesterday and a similar, racing Bugatti with racing heritige went for 1.55 MILLION and was not even completely original! Similar wheels to your picture.


----------

